# Rear Surround speaker help



## PorTony (Dec 23, 2011)

Hello,
Need some direction on picking out a set of in-ceiling surround back speakers to complete a 7.1 system. The rest of the speakers are all Paradigm Hybrid in walls and in-ceiling left / right surround. The receiver is Yamaha RX-A2010. Do I go with direct firing or a version that I can swivel the tweeter back towards the seating?

Thx,
Tony


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't see why not. Audio Advisor had some on sell a while back.

http://home-audio.audioadvisor.com/...&view=list&modaf=r:cat1:inwallceilingspeakers

FWIW-you usually want to _disperse_ the sound in the rear/surround; even if you don't point the tweeters _directly_ at the listener, the ability to swivel the tweeter will allow you to "play" with the sound even after the speakers are placed. I wouldn't worry too much about it, but it would be a nice option.

These should match pretty well, have a pivoting tweeter and are <$100 a pair.

http://www.audioadvisor.com/prodinfo.asp?number=PACC65

Parts express has/had bipole/dipole in ceiling speakers-

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=302-099

Here's a link to all of their in ceiling speakers-

http://www.parts-express.com/wizards/searchResults.cfm?srchExt=CAT&srchCat=379

I hope that this helps.


----------

